# How to configure Apple iCal to send email with Mozilla Thunderbird



## roderick (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi
I am using Leopard 10.5 and I would like to use iCal with thunderbird, cos I disable Apple Mail.
How to tell iCal which mail application or client to use?

Thanks


----------



## kct1986 (Jun 24, 2008)

I believe iCal will use the default mail client whichever that maybe. I used to Eudora and everything automatically linked to it be it from the browser or any other programs that needed to send emails.


----------



## roderick (Jun 28, 2008)

It is not working. My default email is Thunderbird and iCAL is always attempting to use my Mail client.


----------



## kct1986 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah yes, I was mistaken, iCal will only send invitations via Mail.app.  Don't think you can change it.  This was from the iCal Help "If you&#8217;ve set up Mac OS X Mail, you can use it to invite people to an iCal event."


----------



## fabkk2002 (Jul 10, 2008)

In fact iCal use some hidden applescript to send the invitation.

They are located in ical.app/contents/resources/scripts/mail.scpt.

Modify the part to achieve your goal:
on send_mail_sbrp(subjectLine, messageText, myrecipient, myrecipientname, invitationPath)

You need to be very careful. Make a copy of the original mail.scpt prior to any modification.

If you know applescript then you will be able to send it from ThunderBird.

This is I think the only way to do it


----------



## roderick (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for your answer, but I moved back to Mail application, I found some advantages there.


----------



## cubano100pct (May 21, 2009)

I tried Editing mail.scpt. All I changed was "Mail" to "Thunderbird", when I save it I got an error expecting a comma. I am on Mac OS 10.5.7.


----------

